# Subcool reports PNW Outdoor scene



## subcool

Every since I landed the Cover shot with Ed and now Skunk, TY and Heads I am allowed access to more and more outdoor gardens and it is quite the honor to be honest.

I was born down south in a climate where you could grow giant reefer trees but alas the laws of the land did not allow this to be so it has always been a dream to see plants grown in full sun in optimum conditions.

With a little help from a friend I get to not only see this unfold through my lens but I get to see many of the strains I created perform in the grand sunshine.


I was led down to the secluded area and immediately I spotted the JTR bush that was vegged and trained for 2 months before even going out.
These thing will be trees as the Care taker is an expert on outdoor growing.

Some plants are a bit behind but ther will catch up as there mostly faster growing strains
I will be updating this thread once per week and smoking a joint on this bench while I do so,

This first garden is tagged 

ODC


----------



## Sir_Tokie

Very nice garden if it were mine i would be very pleased....take care


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*From the looks of things that's gonna be one hell of a nice garden. :hubba:  Looking foward to watching them beautiful ladies grow those fat frosty buds we all love.  *


*GREEN MOJO :banana: GREEN MOJO :banana: GREEN MOJO*


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Very nice plot. The girls are gorgeous.


----------



## KGB30

Sweet looking garden!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

mann look at that soil looks good rich lookin.... i like the bench in the one pic must be nice to sit down smoke a j and watch the ladie sway in the wind....


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Very nice looking start SC  :aok:*


----------



## bud.uncle

Very nice:aok: 

Couple of quick questions;

How much humus did you add to the planting holes?

What size pots were the plants growing in, before being planted into the patch?

What were you misting the plants with and why?


----------



## subcool

This plots soil has been worked for many years. It gets truck loads of compost and castings and manures tilled in during the winter months. ODC is a huge believer in both fulvic acid and humic acid and uses both liberally.

He is treating the plants with fulvic acid at this point It forces Nitrogen out of the soil and into the plant, helps N uptake basically.


If you notice the black sheen of the dirt its not just soil form the land 

Here is an update from about 8 days later


----------



## KGB30

Healthy plants.  Nice out door setup.


----------



## subcool

If I ever needed confirmation that big roots make big plants boy did I get it!

I made a trip to the ODC today to visit my buddies and record how much growth happens in just a week once the Roots get established. I can't believe the stems on these things already.

First lets sort out or little tradition as I don't think I can get this shot again next week these things are going to be massive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pistils its just a plane ride and then an hour ride from the airport just enough time to get you good and stoned.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





"_Pistils is my friend in the UK that ca't quite get his head around this being legal by state laws"

_Hey Sports see you in about 2 months bro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_"Sports is a good friend nomad and trimmer_"

Its just after 420 and the Three Amigos here had some of my 75 Ui FMCD and under those mask are very stoney grins.
It actually smells like Dank everywhere ya Turn

Ok so enough fun lets look at the garden.

Ok next Individual shots


----------



## subcool

Once the roots established themselves all the way across the garden and the stems became huge it was on and they just blew up.
By next week they will be touching


----------



## KGB30

Man those are nice plants....


----------



## bznuts

very nice setup

them babies are really taking off now!

keep up the great work!


       :clap:


----------



## palafox

Great Garden...w/great vibe.  But from the femceing it looks like there may be problems with deer.


----------



## Runbyhemp

Can't wait to see them in full flower :aok:


----------



## WiTeFiRe

Nice, full looking plants. I can't wait to see them all grown up


----------



## subcool

Today I have a special Treat for you!
MzJill made the trip with me to give the shots perspective and the garden some added beauty.

Before we get to some really cool shots I'd like to thank KA, To be able to have this kind of access to a garden of this caliber is better to me than actually growing it!

I am learning the garden slowly and I have made a few mistakes in labeling but we will fix it before its all over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First the farmer looks over his work and takes in the smells.

*Pistils Perch* 			 			 			 		  		 		This has become a tradition but only in good fun. Pistils is our friend and we really do wish he could be here even though were busting his balls a bit.
Its only cause we care!


----------



## subcool

It is however all about the Ganja!!

I love visiting the ODC


----------



## subcool

After 3 days without sleep at Hempfest and coming home to a full in bloom male in the Breeding room and completing that project It was really nice to wake to a grey cloudy cool day and head up to the Corral and see how much the plants have grown in 8 days. We have had a few of these dark cooler days and ODC thinks this will help kick start there blooming cycle.

He has mixed up several pounds of micro and quanos and making a concentrate he will spray them with a standard garden pass through sprayer like miracle grow uses.
He will then treat the Blackberrys and all plants with Lemon juice to drop the PH and kill any spores lurking around.

ODC tells me the plants love the slight PH drop of lemon water and again he uses the pass through sprayer to apply.

Lets take a look at the progress


The POT TENT full of Potent Pot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are not going to believe this


----------



## subcool

Remember when he said they would be touching soon?

Lets meet the ladies up close before the stretch starts

He is going to need a sun roof for the Cali O


----------



## subcool

A few more up close shots of each female.


Were loosing 9 minutes of daylight each day now so things should start budding quickly


----------



## bombbudpuffa

They look BIG!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Freaking MONSTERS Sub.  :holysheep:  *


----------



## chiefALLday

harvest pics?


----------



## leafminer

They must be paper and plastic. I can't believe that's all vegetation. LOL.


----------



## subcool

I think its time I actually finish this post.
This became a story that was run in 5 parts in a mag called West Coast Cannabis.
I will post up the first parts of the text that go along with the pics I have already posted first.


----------



## subcool

Growing medical Cannabis outdoors sounds as easy as planting it and then watering it and maybe feeding it and walah Buckets of Buds right? Not Exactly!
  I was born down south in a climate where you could grow giant reefer trees but alas the laws of the land did not allow this to be so it has always been a dream to see plants grown in full sun in optimum conditions. I had the opportunity to document a very nice medical garden this year and I was given full access so that I could record the growth of the patch every 7 days. Over the next few months I will provide an inside look to what is a remarkable amount of work and dedication to provide healing herbs to a lot of sick people. All of the medicine you will see grown that isnt attacked by caterpillars, chopped out early and fed to cows or thrown away do to boytris  mold or mildew is given away to those in need. This isnt some cash crop so lots of the lower branches went to patients as they were harvested, these early immature buds were life savers for those with no or limited access. What you wont see if some huge money shot mound of buds at the end of the story. This medicine is given away to those with cards as soon as its ready and many people pitch in to do the hard job of harvesting.

As I start this article all but a few plants have been harvested and the bulk of the work is done. This may be a legal garden following state guide lines to the letter but we all know theres some evil people that would prefer even a legal garden not be allowed so I waited till the show was over to tell you this story.

I first met Dave as we will call him in this story ( Daves Not Here) in my forums and we happened to share some of the same online friends so there was a trust based on the reputation among these people. After chatting online he invited Jill and I out one day for a smoke out session. He taught me how to make the now infamous, glycerin tincture that day and also send me away with 6 ounces of tasty outdoor meds. Where I come from no one just gives away weed and over the next few months I saw Daves Charity repeated over and over again. Now without sounding to weird I need to say this all had a profound effect on me and I started seeing Cannabis in a whole new light. Back east no one would understand this but in medical circles in Oregon Medical Cannabis is Free! Its not falling from the sky continuously but here if we have we share. This simple concept and way of thinking has created a new way of life for me and through meeting Dave I am a much better human and a much more giving person, ok enough sappy stuff lets see the garden. If the world would adapt this simply way of thinking it would be such a better world. Over the winter Dave and I kept in contact and I started attending his medical events providing clones and seeds to those in need and I was introduced to an entire circle of people that looked out for each other and generally gave a **** about the planet and human kind. Dave and I grew as friends and when it was time to plan out his 2008 garden I was able to donate a few clones to him and one plant from seed he started just after memorial day.
The first time I saw the garden, I was led down to the secluded area and immediately I spotted the JTR clone that was vegged and trained for 2 months before even going out and was quickly becoming a small bush. Jack the Ripper can be slow to grow indoors and tends to form a short bush with very tight internodal spacing. I could not wait to see how she will perform in the outdoors with the Sun over head to bring out her best. 

Dave grows on a hillside that gets almost all day sunshine. In Oregon with a limit of cards a grower can grow 24 plants to maturity under state law. Since we can only grow for 4 months here in our extreme climate these meds have to last patients for a full year so just like any type of farming you hope for the best but plan for the worst. This plot was previously a horse coral and is in a perfect location for this garden. Only in the late afternoons does the sun fall behind the trees and shade the garden. In our area the hard part is finishing the plants before the wet and cold invites mold and mildew, its a long long wait before these small plants will become buds. Before the rains come the plants will be covered with green house plastic using metal frames that form a Quonset tent that will prevent rains and morning dew settling on the plants. 

Dave uses heavy equipment to dig a bed eight feet deep and thirty-five x forty wide pit. This pit is composted and cared for during the winter months and before each planting season additional manures and compost along with truck loads of worm castings and rich soil are tilled in. The plants seem to grow very slow at first but its deceiving because the work is going on underground. Dave is known for his huge plants and I set out to learn his secret, it wasnt some magic trick healthy plants with huge root mass produces huge Bushes. This confirmed a theory I have had for a very long time and now I understand why plants grown indoors in 11 gallon pots do so much better than ones grown in 5 gallon buckets, it all comes down to root mass When you walk in the garden there are specific areas you have to walk in. This is yet another reason these plant get so large is the soil bed is never compacted. No one steps inside the 4 foot area around the root base and its kept loose and soft allowing the roots to grow very fast into the soil bed.

The first pictures start way back in July when they were transplanted into the soil and its was a nice warm day. I have never seen my genetics run in an outdoor garden personally so I was really looking forward to my first photo shoot at the ODC.
This was a learning experience for me each time I visited and I will try and pass on what I learned.


These are the strains in the garden:

Agent Orange
Black Domina
Blueberry
Bubba Kush
California Orange
Cheese
Chocolate Chunk
Dannyboy
Great White Shark
Proud Mary
Purple Kush
Romulan
Snodawg
Space Queen
Jack the Ripper
Jacks Cleaner 2

The plants are lovingly transplanted through out the garden and foliar fed with vulvic acid which helps the plant uptake Nitrogen through the root base. Dave is a firm believer in both Vulvic and Humic acids and uses them through ought the growing season.
I did not get a chance to return to Weeden for almost 2 weeks 12 days to be exact. I expected them to be larger to be honest getting full-unobstructed sunshine every day but Dave explained that most of the energy was going to establish the root base first.
Now I want to tell you about Pistils Perch and Sportsters Bucket, Pistils is my best Mate and he lives in England. He wants to come and visit us here in the PNW and check out some of the natural wonders like Mt Saint Helens, Crater Lake and possibly even a few days in San Francisco. Like many of us he is very busy and has not had the time yet so we honor him with his very own bench and invite him in each of the photo shoots we do each week.
Sportsters bucket is along the same lines but honors a good friend of ours that makes his way up at harvest and sitting on the bucket helps Dave process mountains of medicine, with him in mind we feature his bucket at each visit, its a tease but its all in good fun.
I decided to get out and get some late sunshine and fresh air and go smoke a joint with KA and take a few pics of the progress on Tuesday a tradition that would be repeated each week until harvest.
I arrived about 4 pm and by the time we walked down to the garden it was 4.20 so we fired up a hogleg of Cheese and KA made these signs.
Want to see just a spectacular place to get high and talk about life? 

Now that the roots are established watch these things go crazy over the next few weeks. I am not sure he left enough room.

July 28th was my third visit to by now my favorite place on the planet to contemplate life was a learning visit and I got to actually watch the installation of the wire cages that will help support the lower buds once they add weight and start drooping due to gravity. The plants are cleaned up at this time by removing any of the lower sucker shoots and this allows the plants better air flow and in theory the energy wasted on these lower branches will be diverted upward to the main colas. The remaining lower branches are carefully weaved through the wire cages opening the plant for more sunlight and better air flow.
Before we got started we enjoyed some nice hits of some indoor Jacks Cleaner a Sativa to give us some morning energy and reduce some of the pain that Dave deals with everyday. We take time to Honor Pistils and Sporster and then get to work. Dave makes a stern general as he commands everyone around the garden to help with each plant getting them secured just like he wants them.
You can see the plants starting to take off but your going to be shocked when you see our next updates.

In our next article you will see giant plants forming, Cannabis Loving Cows and the erection of the covering tent and the first Bud Shots!
Stay Tuned 

Subcool


----------



## subcool

August 4th
When we last visited the garden we spent the day caging the plants and removing lowers to allow better air flow. I didn&#8217;t understand how big they were going get and I was concerned with the amount of shoots Dave removed but I didn&#8217;t need to worry. Thinning the garden became a must as the plants grew into each other and air flow was reduced. We stopped by on August 4th early in the morning so I could capture some shots that included some nice sun beams and what a glorious day it was.  Dave met us in the garden with his Oregon Green Free T-shirt on and a sprayer full of Fulvic acid that he was spraying the plants with. Fulvic acid Dave tells me helps the plants uptake of Nitrogen and he swears by it veg and even in early budding. Lots of old school growers think you have to start from seed to achieve giant plants but your going to see Dave prove this wrong. One plant that clearly stood out on this visit was Eric77&#8217;s California Orange a famous cutting that I have grown indoors myself many times but I had never seen it in full sunshine. It already towered over Jills head and the stem was already so think she almost couldn&#8217;t close her fist around it. We also tried our hand at Cow Catching that day and when we spotted a few of the neighbors cows over near the fence Dave made up a line with a fat fan leave on it and went to casting. I howled in laughter as the cow actually came over and sniffed the leaf. You will see cows munching down on leaf in the harvest chapter. They love the stuff and we even named our favorite cow &#8220;Bogart&#8221;.

August 12th

This was the week of Hempfest so I drove over for a quick evening shoot as the sun went behind the trees. The first thing I noticed was all of the plants seemed to have doubled in size. Dave explained that on my first few visits while the plants may have seemed to be growing fast the real growth was going on underground as the plants dug their roots deep and formed a giant web filling the entire bed he prepared. This is one of the secrets to the amazing size of his plants. I am convinced no one can gets plants like these in containers. Keep in mind Dave is not pouring hundreds of gallons of water on his plants like people growing in huge containers. Water can be a serious issue in the summer and the fact this garden requires very little is a huge plus. The JTR was a good 12 feet around by now and the Great White Shark was over ten feet tall.
The only plant started from seed came from a pack of door prizes given out at an OGF event that we called Memorial Day Mix. It was growing straight upwards reaching for the sky. You can see Dave has started installing the supports that will hold the nursery grade plastic that will keep out the rains and Dew that will start forming shortly. When you see these amazing plants understand it&#8217;s a long way to harvest, Dave has to manage them to the very end. Mildew is really bad here and no chemicals will be used in this garden, instead it will be controlled using lemon water and keeping the moisture off with a cover. I would like to see Dave run power down to this area so he could run some fans but hes been doing this a long time and this is his 17th consecutive grow so I tend to keep my mouth shut and just be a good observer. In the garden you feel really close to God or Nature and you feel a over all calm that gives you the feeling of being meant to be! I took time with Dave to smoke a few bowls of Bubble in this amazing location.

August 20th

The POtent
When we arrived for our weekly visit Dave had a nice surprise waiting for us. He had his portable vaporizer heated up at Pistils Perch and we started the photo session with a smoke session to shake out the morning cobwebs. Dave spent all week getting the thick plastic up and then daily adjustments so that no water pools up anywhere and equal tension is applied so that it doesn&#8217;t sag and touch the plants. In fact he was still making small adjustments when we arrived. This was a bit early to be covering the plants but the weatherman was predicting some heavy rains and the plants are thick enough you really don&#8217;t want that kind of moisture to accumulate. The bed that he grows in is nice and dry and that has to help prevent mold and mildew from taking hold. I walk down into the canopy which now towers over everyone&#8217;s head in a few areas. The Romulan is over 9feet tall and really starting to stretch out and the massive California Orange and Dannyboy are in danger of touching. It&#8217;s hard to believe this is the same garden now as the cover and the size of the plants give it a jungle feel&#8230;.as I mentioned, this is a very cool place to hang out and we have always felt very honored to have this type of access to such an amazing reefer patch. I won&#8217;t ever forget this experience! The Cheese clone and the Jack the Ripper which grow pretty slow indoors were achieving rates of growth I never expected. It was so fun to watch the plants just grow so fast under these near perfect conditions, the Memorial day mix, the only plant from seed was growing several inches per day and was over my head already. You still haven&#8217;t seen anything yet as this is the day when the plants actually start budding.

August 27th
Hollywood

By this point close to 10,000 people had viewed the documentation of this garden at my forums at REMOVED and I think Dave became self conscience because he hand trucked in some ceder chips to make the place look really nice. Actually just another old school trick he uses to keep pest away and keep the dust down. Since this is essentially now an indoor garden this upgrade will keep the plants nice and clean from dust. He also put up a cover over Pistils Perch to block the harsh sunlight that streams down in midsummer giving us a small retreat from the heat of the garden. I broke my bong over the weekend and I had driven up to The Third Eye, a glass shop run by Jack Herer&#8217;s son and picked up a new piece and I brought it down for a wake and bake session with Dave under the new cover. Coffee and Bingers at Weeden cannot be beat! It&#8217;s kind of hard to gain a perspective of how large some of these plants have grown to so I brought along 2 pieces of wood with eight feet marked off with a black marker. While the marks didn&#8217;t show up so well in the pictures each stick is an even 8&#8217; so it allows you to see how big these things are getting. The Cheese and JTR plants are much wider than the poles! Dave tells me by next visit some of the larger plants will be totally grown together. I had to use my wide angle lens just to fit the plants into frame.

Next Up,
In September we will see the plants start budding and start filling out. The Kush&#8217;s start to mature very early and turn a beautiful shade of purple and pack on the buds nicely. 
Need some TGA Genetics in your garden for next summer?


----------



## subcool

Sept, 1
We decided to kick off the first week of September with a small garden party because this is when the real work of this garden starts in earnest. Before everyone went to work thinning lower sucker shots and removing massive fan leaves shading important lower buds we needed a attitude adjustment. The Phire bong came along with us and Happy Hunter brought up some amazing full melt to get the morning started right. I took loads of pictures today I was having so much fun hopefully you guys will get a good idea of how special this place is to us. I am still shocked at the speed of growth of plants with giant root masses like these.  Remember this pit is 35x40 or so and is basically a giant composted bed that the roots completely fill. All that time we visited and didnt see much growth thats where all the energy was going to. If I have ever needed proof big roots are the key to this kind of growth look at the difference between part 2 and part 3. Jack the Ripper is typically a slow plant in veg indoors but in the full sun of Weeden I am amazed at how big the plant is getting. Its basically an 8 foot diameter mound at this point. Another plant that is standing out is The Flav a creation I put together using Romulan and Space Queen that produced rock hard buds indoors has grown at least 1/3 larger in a span of just 5 days. We got down to business and started helping Daves crew remove some of the lower shoots to free up air flow.


----------



## subcool

. I have seen the garden thinned now 3 times and it always fills back in completely during the week. The garden now towers over my head and some of the taller plants are over 12 feet tall. Remember the all star Cows?  The buckets and buckets of trim are carted up to the Moo Crew for disposal and man they love this stuff they actually push each other this way and that as they fight for position to get the best young leaves. Bogart lived up to his name consuming a massive amount of disposable cannabis.


----------



## subcool

The weather could not be nicer here and after some early cool days and some early rain falls the sun is back out and its absolutely perfect weather for this time of year.
Humidity is low and nice winds are blowing around. The plants have responded in kind and there is no way I can really give you an idea of what being here is like. Almost all the plants are way over our heads and as you are in the shade of these amazing plants that are part of nature you really feel at peace. Its an experience I will never forget and never be able to thank Dave enough.
I was able to capture some of the first forming cola shots, but first lets look at the garden from above. I have a walking stick/ Mono pod I bought to help me stabilize my camera and I had the idea to use it to hold above the canopy to get these amazing shots


----------



## subcool

You can barely see the Pistils perch at this point the plants are so tall that from high above it looks like giant cannabis mounds. The Indicas have started budding heavily and even build up some resins. The Purple Kush already had thumb size buds and the Bubba Kush wasnt far behind already having that classic Kush smell. The hybrids were just getting bigger and bigger as first bud set showed on strains like Cheese, Dannyboy and Jack the Ripper. Now is when this project can get complicated. As night time temps drop this causes dew to form and as the sun rises the plants warm up in there tent. So that makes a warm moist climate which is perfect for mold and mildew to take hold. Dave uses some old school methods to help prevent any problems. He applies a solution of lemon juice and water to the plants. This changes the PH and this makes for unfavorable conditions for mildew. While controversial Daves methods are hard to question, when I tried growing outdoors here my plant was attacked by mold and mildew and rendered useless. This isnt sunny southern California and from here out Dave was in for a lot of hard work and stress.


----------



## subcool

Its record high temps here and I had to work fast to keep from passing out with an ambient of about 94 inside this canopy is intensely hot!
I thought that last week they had maxed out on size but I was wrong. Its really hard to get a angle that shows you how massive these plants are. Planted directly in the ground some are literally 14 feet tall.
Using a pole I took this from the highest point in the rear of the cover. I nicknamed the row of plants that contain Proud Mary, Cheese, and Jack the Ripper Murderers Row from the Babe Ruth days.


----------



## subcool

All the girls were becoming Plump Mommas and the smell was intoxicating. A floral mix of Orange, Lemon, Skunk and even Cheese! I am proud to be able to stamp this garden with Made in the USA so I draped a small flag over Jack the Ripper and snapped a few shots. The US automakers turned Made in the USA something to be ashamed of but I hope I have restored some home pride. Some of the stems on these plants look like small trees. I also took a few close ups this week to give some perspective of the bud formation by the amount of resin.

Theres so much more please take all this end and I will post more later.

Sub


----------



## loolagigi

holy crap. i could play hide and seek in there. maybe even climb some of them. if i had a field like that i would have beautiful naked woman run through it, then smoke all the "body" hash.  simply amazing!


----------



## dirtyolsouth

Thanks for posting this and sharing with us Subcool.  That's a total fantasy grow... ah, someday! Do you have those pics of the marijuana eating cows that I saw you post somewhere else with your outdoor grow pics?  I think it would punctuate the story nicely...  Thanks again~!

:holysheep:

Peace~!​


----------



## Locked

Wow....thanks for sharing that sub...I can't imagine how much the yield was on those trees..


----------



## zipflip

:holysheep:  total fantasy grow is right. lol  for me anyway .
  i so wanna see pics just before harvest if any, SUB :hubba:  
:aok:


----------



## nouvellechef

PNW at its finest. I luv it. Thanx for sharing. When the kids get older, maybe I can fire the greenhouse up again.

Edit: I think its funny how much you and father think/grow alike. I have said in other posts pre this one, he used a backhoe to dig his spot and backfilled with his version on supersoil. Watered with straight river water, no nutes. The green house was lifted in Sep by a logging loader and set on top to finish out. Must be a generation thing


----------



## subcool

The garden is growing like mad and now we have true buds forming all over. One thing that is blowing my mind is there isnt a yellow leaf in this entire garden due to a deficiency. The hybrids literally tower up in the air and are starting to fill out nicely with the exception of the Romulan which seems to just be slow to bud. The shortest plant in the garden is the Purple Kush and it will also be the first harvested by the looks of it today. Cannabis floral clusters are basically green, but changes may take place later in the season, which alter the color to include various shades. The intense green of chlorophyll usually hides the color of accessory pigments, Chlorophyll starts to lose its vibrant green color late in the season and anthocyanin pigments also contained in the tissues are uncovered and the amazing colors are produced at this time. Purple, resulting from anthocyanin accumulation, is extremely common in Cannabis, this color modification is usually triggered by seasonal change, and also can be influenced indoor by a temperature drop of between 20-30 degrees. That is what is taking place with this Purple Kush as well as the Bubba Kush. You can see the upper fan leaves fading and changing colors at this point.


----------



## subcool

For purple color to develop upon maturation, a strain must have the genetically controlled metabolic potential to make anthocyanin pigments and be responsiveness to environmental change such as cold nighttime temps. There are other pigments that affect the color of mature cannabis for example Carotenoid is largely responsible for the yellow, orange, red, and brown colors in buds. Beyond all this technical stuff it is amazing to watch a plant change color.
_In the next installment you will see amazing 105 MM macro shots huge buds forming and a plant harvested using a chainsaw, a 4-wheeler and a leaf trailer, Dont miss Part 4!!_


----------



## subcool

Sept 30th
Thats the song that popped into my head as I walked down to the garden this week. The smells have intensified and as usual the progress in just a week is stunning. Buds are swelling up and some of the Kush's are getting very close. I think next Tuesday you will see some serious action shots as we start taking down the Indica's that are swollen and starting to really look close to finishing.


----------



## subcool

Lets look at what the Lord made With lots and lots of work by KA and team ODC.
As I enter the tent covering its hard not to pause and take in both the sites and the smells of this little piece of heaven. The Kush varieties are giving off a heavy musty smell that is combining with the Orange funk of California Orange and the strong Lemon Haze smell of JTR to create a very strong but pleasant odor. I take a huge breath and can almost taste Cannabis resin on my tongue.  As we walk down into the center of the garden the sun is blocked out by towering colas forming. 

Its hot in the garden today and Dave has been busy all week removing lower branches to allow air flow under the plants. Heat and moisture can create some really bad problems like bud rot and mold so Dave and a few helpers spend many hours each day in the garden removing sagging branches, supporting upper branches that have fallen from the weight of the buds they support and general garden maintenance. I am amazed that I dont see a single yellow leaf in this entire area and even the lower fan leaves are a brilliant green. Dave tells me that much of this is due to his constant foliar feeding with the Fulvic and Humic acids as well. I contribute much of their health to the amazing bed he prepares each season and the fact it was a horse coral for about a century before it became Weedens sure footing. These factors and the excellent care they receive combine to create the healthiest garden I have ever seen.


----------



## loolagigi

you are awesome sub. always a pleasure to read your threads.


----------



## subcool

I have been itching to bring my 50MM and my 105 MM Macro lens down but I was waiting for a nice coating of resin to make it worthwhile. The Indicas look like theyre getting very close to harvest so you will now get to see some close ups of buds!

In the back of the garden the Purple Kush has completely changed color and is now a vivid Purple almost red grape color and should reach maturity sometimes next week.

Another plant that is showing some Purpling is of course Purple Urkle but it is also building up some nice trichomes and looking really thick.


----------



## subcool

Daves patients could really use some meds about now so we inspected the Snow Dawg and dave made the call to take her down. You can see in the Macro shots about half the pistils have turned orange and while indoors we wait as long as possible no one is going to complain about early harvested medication. Dave carefully removes some of the lower branches until he can open up the wire cage and dig down into the dirt and clear the stem. My jaw dropped as Dave came walking back from the hill with a chainsaw and fired that bad boy up. He cut the entire plant down with one quick stroke just after instructing us where and how to hold the plant. Dioxide420 helped Dave carry the plant up and I was shocked how heavy it looked, by the time we got up the small hill side thier arms were tired and they were breathing hard. We had a wood trailer near the gate and we quickly decided to use it and the 4-wheeler to carry it to the harvest barn. I followed along snapping pictures the whole way, this was so much fun to be involved with.


----------



## subcool

I arrived early and after helping get the heater running in the drying barn we started thinning some of the plants to allow more airflow into the garden,  and supply meds to others waiting and take down the most mature plant in the garden.

This is what we awoke to. (Rain dripping see enclosed picture 70 and resized raindrop)

This is when the fun part stops and the hard work and tough choices begin, just a few days ago the garden was clear of botris and only a few signs of mold but Dave tells me it will come on fast and that is time to harvest the garden as soon as possible. Some seasons the rains hold off and some they dont. Its warm and wet in that tent and a lazy grower can loose his whole crop to bud rot so we decided to get to work on the double. The Bubba Kush came down the same way as the SnowDawg did but it was a smaller plant and we didnt have to use the trailer. You can see the spots of Bud Rot or Botris and every piece is painstakingly removed and tossed onto the floor of the trim room and smashed under foot. Everyone is instructed to leave the Floor Bud alone and it is just considered part of growing outdoors here, some years as much as 50% of the crop can be lost if a grower doesnt stay on top of his work.


----------



## subcool

Each day more people travel to the garden to lend a hand and take part in the harvest and I met many interesting people, some in wheel chairs and some on ventilators and even one person was there on a gurney so please dont think this is some stoner party, while many of us enjoy herb for many reasons make no mistake that the majority of these meds are given to those that really need them absolutely free of charge. There is one catch though, if you are fit enough to trim you help out and at the end of the day your welcome to a cooler of Un-trimmed branches not the ones you trimmed that wouldnt be much help to Dave.


In these shots you can see both rot buds and buds at perfection.


----------



## subcool

The fun didnt stop when the camera wasnt clicking and they took down several plants and made Bubble hash before I could get back out and do some more documentation. I was greeted by a drying room of completely different strains drying and it was great to know that many people were now medication on buds, hash, tincture and medibles made from the harvest bounty. We took time to enjoy some of the lemon tasting hash that was made using the Chocolate Chunk plant and it was divine let me tell you. Dave told me next year he plans to do half his garden with this strain and just make lots of concentrates like the bubble shown. It would cut down on the trimming time significantly. When we went down to the hill I was happy to see many of the TGA strains still growing and I completely tripped out seeing strains I created and grow indoors towering over my head with branches as big as an entire indoor plant. The Memorial day mix (pic 358 & 362) the only plant from seed was now over 15 feet tall and almost touching the top of the tent!


----------



## subcool

The TGA plants left in the garden, Dannyboy, Jack the Ripper, The Flav, and the memorial Day mix which turned out to be Jacks Cleaner 2 just dripped with resin and looked like sky scrapers to me. Dave and one of his crew came down and started taking down the massive Proud Mary plant. I was surprised how much work these huge plants were. Unlike the short Indica bushes there is no way to cut one of these down so branches are chopped off and placed in buckets to be carried up to the trimmers that are working fast and furious feeding the hash makers it was quite an amazing production. In the drying room every string was at capacity and even sagging under the weight of all the branches hanging.

In the final chapter we will see the holdouts like Romulan, JC2 and The Flav as well as an in depth look at what the Hash makers were up to along with some final harvest shots.
Dont miss the End Game.


----------



## subcool

*I would like to kick of the final chapter by thanking everyone that has followed us along this journey. Weeden is one of my favorite places on earth and I hope I have presented in well enough for you to get an idea how special it is to us and to everyone that benefits from the medicine produced there.*

October 15th
On this trip to Weeden it was a beehive of activity with people trimming in one area.  Bubblehash was being made in another area and down in the garden branches being cut down and brought up to the trimmers. Above everyones heads on hemp strings are long trimmed branches being dried by warm air. Dave likes to get all the harvested material up to 80 degrees for the first 24 hours to kill any spores that might remain on the buds.  Now that about ¾ of the plants have been harvested I was able to get much better shots of some of the remaining plants. The Flav was the most impressive plant towering over our heads and as wide as a mini van is long the weight of the colas made them curve over head. Buds literally blocked out the sunlight and since these last plants were experiencing an Indian summer over the last few weeks they have swollen with mature baseball bat sized branches. The Romulan didnt hold up as well under her own weight and is now a sprawling mess laying almost horizontal to the ground and no amount of support or staking can help at this point. The Jacks Cleaner 2 originally tagged Memorial Day Mix was the tallest plant I have seen before in person and was every bit of 12 feet of solid bud. You could smell the lemon haze if you just walked close to her and to brush up against filled the air with a thick Lemon smell almost like lemonade.  It was really cool to see buds curing in one area while plants still grew strong down in the garden.


----------



## subcool

It was a great season except for the early rains that came and I was told only about 35% was lost to mildew and mold. If you havent grown in the PNW dont rush to judgement, it is not easy and one thing I learned is I will stay indoors.* I am so lucky to have Dave as my friend to learn from and visit Weeden but this was more work than I could have possibly imagined and he has done this for 19 years now. It has taken its toll on his health for sure but thats just who he is, he cares much more about those around him than his own health and I have seen him to the point of exhaustion many days before noon working solo in the garden. To say I respect what this man does is the biggest understatement I could make!*


----------



## subcool

Our good friend Happy Hunter came up that weekend and brought his large Bubble now machine and 15 gallon Bubblebags and I wanted to tell you about a technique I had no idea would actually work. When was made Bubble we allow the leaf to dry reduce in size and dry slightly before processing through the bags. This allows the resins to cure somewhat and allows us to fit more leaf matter in the machine while still using what we call damp frozen sugar leaf. So Dave starts tossing lower buds to small to trim into a pile and Hunter runs them through his set up. I am amazed after a few moments he drains the bags and there is a large pile of pristine lime green resin heads in the bottom of the bag.


----------



## subcool

. All that day the machine kept running and the ice kept melting and at the end of the day they had made a massive 69 gram pile of lemon smelling hash from the Choc Chunk plant. While it was a bit leafy all of the leaf was covered in large heads and produced a large ratio or hash to leaf. The quality of the hash was off the chart which is why Dave may run several of these this year and just skip the trimming and hanging. This hash makes great medibles and tincture with almost no waiting for cured dry cannabis for meds.


----------



## subcool

Our Bovine helpers


----------



## subcool

I returned to the garden once more to visit Dave and give him a signed copy of Dank that had just come out. We visited the now empty garden and I took a silly pic of Dave standing where massive plants used to grow but was now only a few yellow leaves that were surly composted over the winter. Dave showed me the last of the hanging bud and the massive plant skeletons that were now on the burn pile. They had cleaned up all but a few of the last plants and only a few lower buds remained for the late comers to pick from but still Dave was busy making sure everyone he knew that needed meds got a full limit.
This was also the first time in 4 months Dave didnt look worn completely out, the guy works his self too hard and I witnessed him have a seizure down in the trim room one day that scared me really bad. Dave has Bells Paulsey  and when he doesnt rest and eat right I found out he pays for it dearly. It was so nice to see him sit down and relax for a bit and I had brought him some nice cured indoor meds and we smoked 3 joints before I saw his face relax and after I left he called me and thanked me as he felt a whole lot better. Before leaving Dave had a surprise for me, seems he had been stashing nice buds of this and that for me to photograph and more importantly to enjoy and share with people I know that have cards and welcomed free bud.  He gave me a full case of jars full of buds and I came home and took a few shots for you guys before diving into the samples. 


It was a great season except for the early rains that came and I was told only about 35% was lost to mildew and mold. If you havent grown in the PNW dont rush to judgment, it is not easy and one thing I learned is I will stay indoors with my growing. I am so lucky to have Dave as my friend to learn from and visit Weeden, but this was more work than I could have possibly imagined and he has done this for 19 years now. It has taken its toll on his health for sure but thats just who he is, he cares much more about those around him than his own health and I have seen him to the point of exhaustion many days before noon working solo in the garden. To say I respect what this man does is the biggest understatement I could make! It is supposed to be nice this weekend here and I can guarantee Dave will be out tilling the soil bed working his butt off. I think I will visit him and drop off some meds I know he is out and no one deserves it more.
See ya Sunday Dave
Daves Not Here Man!
Tommy Chong
The End

By Subcool


----------



## Locked

That was some grow sub....thanks again for sharing it with us...very impressive


----------



## zipflip

:aok:


----------



## Trafic

Even after losing 35% to mold, you still have 65% of damn good weed left.  Do you have any #'s on the final tally of that garden?

Can't wait to start my outdoor grow this year, you've inspired me.

BTW, feel free to post more pictures with that hot chick in them and maybe a few less with you guys in them.


----------



## subcool

That hot chick is my wife and shes deff in many of my pics 
We mainly use people to give size perspective of the plants.
These guys are not into posting big numbers and the weed leaves the premises so fast no one ever weighs it but I know last year the kept track of the biggest Agent orange and it had 12 pounds on it. What I can tell you is all this work helps an enormous amount of people that have no other way to get meds.


----------



## 4EVR420

Sub, that was an awsome read man. i think its really cool that that grow went to people who need it. i wish there were more people like yourself and everyone that helped make that grow possible, i think the world would be a much better place. Thank you for sharing this grow!


----------



## legalize_freedom

Awesome read man.......thanks!


----------



## leafminer

I'm wondering about all the awesome colours. I never get anything like that. I suppose I'd have to move to somewhere with a radically different climate!


----------



## BkPhate

Sub,

Weeden seems like a fairy tale from this side, unfortunately the world just does not work the same way over here. It is only because of people like you and Dave that I still have any hope for humanity. Thank you for all of the info about vulvic and humic acids, lemon juice and cedar chips! I was recently living off of crater lake highway, I found it funny that you mentioned it in one of your posts!

Being a sufferer of gastro paresis  / dysmotility due to an operation I had for cancer, I am in the same situation where in if I do not take care of myself I become extremely ill. I feel sympathy for Dave, it can not be easy doing the amazing work he does in his condition. 

Thank you for taking the great shots, some of it was hard to take in because there was just SO much to look at! Tell Dave if you remember, that I said thank you.

And thank you, Sub!
 Take care and be safe.


----------



## subcool

I just talked to the man himself he just got back from Elk hunting for a few.
Dave helps many sick people and its been a rough year loosing many friends so he needed to "get my feet in the dirt" he said.

Not a day goes by I don't ask myself what would Dave do 

Sub


----------



## simo123

nice grow hournal if all where as good as this
'


----------



## flaboy88

subcool said:
			
		

> That hot chick is my wife and shes deff in many of my pics
> We mainly use people to give size perspective of the plants.
> These guys are not into posting big numbers and the weed leaves the premises so fast no one ever weighs it but I know last year the kept track of the biggest Agent orange and it had 12 pounds on it. What I can tell you is all this work helps an enormous amount of people that have no other way to get meds.



12 lbs.!!!!!:holysheep:  man, i would b soooo happy to pull 1 lb dry off it.. would love to sit down and take all your knowledge  in a nice smoke session.. till then happy growin :bong2:


----------



## TexasMonster

Awesome thread. Pretty wife. I picked up a couple of things and I enjoyed the hash making pictorial. I had not seen that done and to be honest have not had hash. I'll be looking for one of those hash making deals.


----------



## D3

Nice & clean, nice looking girls. Later Man


----------



## thechronicdr

great thread bro


----------



## Greenhead

Most people never find me a loss for words but I am! Thanks Sub you have given me something to think about as well. We live in a Medical state but donot have the freedom for a grow of those proportons. But the read was more than worth the time to learn some things. 
Thanks!


----------



## ziggyross

All I can say is Awsome.


----------



## dekgib

gotta give props where they are do good job sub and to the mrs. i loved the honeymoon mix


----------



## gypsydog

Just saw a video on You tube this morning of the grow in this thread.WOW!!


 hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpUUGp_wvr4


----------

